# Pearl got her CGC!



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Well done, Pearl! (And mama...)


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Way to Go Pearl!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations to you and to Pearl. And if Lila passed everything else, she did well too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Pearl!

Great job Mom and good girl.

Lila will get hers too I'm sure of it. 
Now you know what you need to work on, she just wanted to give love......


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats on the big accomplishment


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Lila will get hers too I'm sure of it.
> Now you know what you need to work on, she just wanted to give love......


Lila is a huge hugger, both feet up on shoulders with a good double handed chest rub. We call it the "morning greeting" although it does happen at any time....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Lila is a huge hugger, both feet up on shoulders with a good double handed chest rub. We call it the "morning greeting" although it does happen at any time....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know exactly what you're saying, my Remy is the same way. He's just got to hug and kiss on you or climb in your lap and give love.


----------



## rac390 (Dec 21, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Pearl! I'm sure Lila will get hers too with a little work.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Then yesterday she passed her Bachelors test for Canine Life and Social Skills! It was a hard test, much more challenging than the CGC. We had to take it twice to pass. Yay!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

